# what's this in my 2012 Routan SEL



## YosysFire (Oct 19, 2001)

I have no idea what this can be. Three technicians at the dealership flat-out said they didn't know. It looks like a lens to a camera, between the map lights. Any help would be great, thanks.
I can't post a pic from my phone, but will try and get one up soon. 
Adam


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

It is a camera lens and its monitored by the NSA. Obviously the service techs at the dealership weren't at liberty to disclose this information. I'd obey all the local traffic laws, refrain from talking politics, religion or any other topics regarding national security.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

napman41 said:


> It is a camera lens and its monitored by the NSA. Obviously the service techs at the dealership weren't at liberty to disclose this information. I'd obey all the local traffic laws, refrain from talking politics, religion or any other topics regarding national security.


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't laugh - the Department of Homeland Security is buying 1.5 billion rounds of ammo, 7,000 fully automatic M-4 assault rifles, and 1,000 blast resisitant vehicles used in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

That lens is either an infra-red sensor that tells the automatic headlights whether it's dark or light, or, it could be a homing device for the gov't drones :laugh:


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

This is an infrared sensor for the hvac system.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It's called the ATC sensor. Automatic Temperature Control sensor

Here's the explanation: I remember reading it some where, just took me a bit to find it Click here

Originally posted by ChryslerCares on chryslerminivan.net

The automatic temperature control (ATC) heating-A/C system uses a sun sensor assembly to measure sun light intensity. Three variants of the sun sensor are used, depending on how the vehicle is equipped. A twilight sensor (optional with three zone manual controls for automatic headlamps), left and right sun sensor for ATC heating-A/C system, and a combination twilight and sun sensor for ATC with automatic head lamps. The sun sensor assembly is mounted to the instrument panel and has a clear lens that protrudes through the defroster grille. The wire harness receptacle connects the sun sensor to the vehicle electrical system through a wire lead and connector of the instrument panel wire harness.

The ATC dual and three-zone heating-A/C systems use two sun sensors to balance the system in response to side-to-side variations in sun light intensity. Passengers in sun and shadow require different functional settings because they experience very different temperatures. The sun sensor assembly provides data to the A/C heater control to help determine proper mode and blend-air door positions and blower motor speeds. The sun sensors are not thermistor type sensors, but rather photo diodes. For this reason the sun sensors responds to sun light intensity rather than temperature. The sun sensor assembly is also used to sense day and night conditions for automatic headlight control, if equipped.

The ambient air temperature sensor is a variable resistor that monitors the air temperature outside of the vehicle. The ATC system uses the sensor data to maintain optimum cabin temperature levels. The ambient air temperature sensor is mounted to the lower radiator support.

The ambient air temperature sensor is a variable resistor that operates on a 5-volt reference signal sent by the Totally Integrated Power Module (TIPM). The ambient air temperature sensor is connected to the TIPM through a two-wire lead and connector of the vehicle wire harness. The ambient air temperature sensor changes its internal resistance in response to changes in the outside air temperature, which either increases or decreases the reference signal voltage read by the TIPM. The TIPM converts and broadcasts the sensor data over the Controller Area Network (CAN) IHS bus, where it is read by the Automatic Temperature Control (ATC) A/C-heater control, Powertrain Control Module (PCM) and other vehicle control modules.

The ambient air temperature sensor is diagnosed using a scan tool. The ambient air temperature sensor cannot be adjusted or repaired and must be replaced if inoperative or damaged. 

The evaporator temperature sensor is an electrical thermistor located within a molded plastic case that is inserted into the front HVAC housing to measure the temperature of the conditioned air downstream of the A/C evaporator. Two terminals within the sensor connector allows the sensor to be connected to the vehicle electrical system through a wire lead and connector of the HVAC wire harness.

The external location of the evaporator temperature sensor allows the sensor to be removed or installed without disturbing the refrigerant in the A/C system.

The evaporator temperature sensor monitors the surface temperature of A/C evaporator and supplies an input signal to the A/C-heater control. The A/C-heater control uses the evaporator temperature sensor input signal to optimize A/C system performance and to protect the A/C system from evaporator freezing. The evaporator temperature sensor will change its internal resistance in response to the temperatures it monitors and is connected to the A/C-heater control through sensor ground circuit and a 5-volt reference signal circuit. As the temperature of the A/C evaporator decreases, the internal resistance of the evaporator temperature sensor decreases.

The A/C-heater control uses the monitored voltage reading as an indication of evaporator temperature. The A/C-heater control is programmed to respond to this input by requesting the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) or the Engine Control Module (ECM) (depending on engine application) to cycle the A/C compressor as necessary to optimize A/C system performance and to protect the A/C system from evaporator freezing.

The evaporator temperature sensor is diagnosed using a scan tool.

The evaporator temperature sensor cannot be adjusted or repaired and it must be replaced if inoperative or damaged.

The Automatic Temperature Control (ATC) three zone heating-A/C system allows the driver and the front and rear seat passengers the ability to automatically or manually regulate air temperature for their individual zones. Primary control for the rear heater-A/C system is on the front A/C-heater control. All controls are identified by International Standardization Organization (ISO) graphic symbols.

FRONT CONTROL PANEL
The front ATC A/C-heater control and integral computer is located in the center of the instrument panel and contains:

a push button A/C on/off control. An ISO Snowflake symbol appears in the Vacuum-Flourescent (VF) digital display when the A/C system is in operation, whether under manual or Auto mode. a push button front window defogger control. An indicator lamp illuminates in the control when selected manually and an ISO symbol appears in the VF digital display when selected by Auto mode.
four push button temperature controls to select the front comfort temperatures from 15° to 31° C (60° to 88° F). Comfort temperatures for each zone are shown in the VF digital display. If the set temperatures are 15° C (60° F) and is adjusted lower, the A/C-heater control will attempt to achieve the lowest temperature possible, but the display will show LO. If the set temperatures are 31° C (88° F) and is adjusted up, the A/C-heater control will attempt to achieve the highest temperature possible, but the display will show HIGH. Temperatures can be displayed in either Metric or Fahrenheit, which is selected from the overhead console. 
a push button rear heating-A/C system on/off control. ISO symbols appear in the VF digital display to indicated when the rear system is off or on, whether under manual or Auto mode. 
a push button rear window defogger on/off control. An indicator lamp illuminates in the control when selected. The indicator lamp illuminates in the control even with the heating-A/C system turned off. 
a push button control that locks out the rear heater-A/C controls, allowing only the driver and front seat passenger control of the rear heating-A/C system. An indicator lamp illuminates in the control when selected. 
a push button automatic mode control to set the heating-A/C system to Auto mode. AUTO appears in the VF digital display when the system is in Auto mode. 
two push button front heated seat controls. Each control has two indicator lamps that illuminate, depending on seat temperature selected. 
a rotary control knob for fan speed selection and turning the heating-A/C system off. 
a cab temperature sensor is located in the center of the A/C-heater control. The sensor detects thermal radiation emitted by the front seat occupants and their surroundings. 
a push button mode control to override the Auto mode. An ISO mode symbol appears in the VF digital display to indicate the current mode setting when selected manually or by Auto mode. Auto mode provides variable air recirculation through a broad range of high temperature and humidity conditions. 
a push button heated steering wheel switch. when equipped. An indicator lamp illuminates in the control when selected manually or automatically with remote start mode. 
a push button air recirculation control. The Recirculation button contains an LED that illuminates when the recirculation function is manually activated. The ATC A/C-heater control computer logic provides variable air recirculation through a broad range of temperature and humidity conditions. 
a push button synchronize control that automatically adjusts the temperature of the front passenger comfort zone to the drivers comfort zone temperature. An LED illuminates in the SYNC button when the SYNC function is manually activated. SYNC appears in the VF digital display when the system is synchronized, whether under manual or Auto mode. 
illumination lamps for backlighting of the ATC A/C-heater control. 
computer logic that remembers the settings of the controls when the ignition is turned off, and retains those settings after a restart. If the system is off when the ignition is turned off, it will be off when the engine is restarted, etc.

The front ATC A/C-heater control utilizes integrated circuitry and information carried on the Controller Area Network (CAN) bus to monitor many sensors and switch inputs throughout the vehicle. In response to these inputs, the internal circuitry and programming of the ATC A/C-heater control allow it to control electronic functions and features of the ATC heating-A/C system.

Some of the inputs received by the front A/C-heater control of the ATC system on the CAN bus are as follows:

A/C Clutch Engage 
Ambient Air Temperature 
A/C-heater control backlight dimming 
Engine Coolant Temperature 
Engine Speed 
Refrigerant Pressure 
Electrical System Voltage 
Vehicle Identification Number 
Vehicle Odometer 
Vehicle Speed 
Some of the messages broadcasted by the A/C-heater control of the ATC heating-A/C system on the CAN bus are as follows:

A/C Request 
EBL Status 
Heated Seat Select 
Heated Steering Wheel Select 
The front A/C-heater control for the ATC three zone heating-A/C system is diagnosed using a scan tool. Prior to replacing an A/C-heater control, check for any Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTCs) related to the heating-A/C system and initiate the Actuator Calibration function to verify that the concern is not a heating-A/C system calibration issue.

The front A/C-heater control cannot be repaired or adjusted and must be replaced if inoperative or damaged.

REAR CONTROL PANEL
The rear ATC A/C-heater control (1) is located in the rear overhead console (6) or headliner, depending on trim level. The rear ATC A/C-heater control allows intermediate seat passengers to adjust rear air distribution, temperature and blower motor speed when the rear heating-A/C system primary on/off control in the front A/C-heater control in the instrument panel is set to the on position, and the rear heater-A/C controls are NOT locked out by the driver and front seat passenger. The rear A/C-heater control is a slave potentiometer to the front A/C-heater control.

The rear A/C-heater control contains:

a rotary control knob for fan speed selection and turning the rear heating-A/C system off or to Auto mode. 
a rotary control knob for temperature control of the rear discharged air. 
a rotary control knob for mode control of the rear discharged air. 
an red indicator lamp that illuminates when the rear A/C-heater controls are "locked out" by the front A/C-heater control.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Now that all is explained, I'd watch out for those drones anyway.

Good job again, Kafer.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Post by 58kafer seems vague. I am a stickler for detail. 

KC.


----------

